# Jewelry box



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just finished this Jewelry Box for a friend. It is Brazilian Cherry and curly maple. This is my first try at so much interior detail.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Jerry

You can be really proud of your craftsmanship. Well done!

Denis Lock - "Routing with Denis"


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Jerry, that is a very beautiful box. I love the detail you put into it including the hinges. What are the dimensions? Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

That's very fine , Jerry.

Rog


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

where is that KUDOS button when you need one...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

amazing work. Well done


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

That type of box is what attracted me to woodworking in the first place. Nice work!


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This looks very nice. If your friend dose not want it, my wife will take it.
Allen


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The dimensions are 15" x 9.5" x 4.75" outside. With pic's 8 & 9 I tried to show how the grain matched going around the corners. If the wood is thick enough I re-saw it and the grain matches on all four corners---if your not sure about that just think on how that might happen. I've done it many times but only when I can re-saw the piece, looks really nice.

When things slow down for me after Christmas I will do a write up on corners matching and my quadrant hinge jig that makes them almost fool proof


----------



## Woodeni (Oct 17, 2014)

That's a beautiful box - it's the standard I'm heading for - bit of a way to go yet!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Very nice. That looks a very intricate project and there is a lot of craftsmanship in it. I like to see all the dividers in boxes and it makes it a more interesting project. Stunning work.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm envious of your craftsmanship. A very well done project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jerry - Good timing. I'm about to start a couple of Jewelry boxes for my granddaughters and your really nice box gives me a couple of ideas. Thanks and keep posting your great projects.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Jerry that's a quality piece of work anyone could be proud of. One quick question, did you use a lock miter joint on the corners? The grain match is amazing!!!!!!!!!! To me that means much more than any fancy looking joint on any project.

Dick


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job Jerry!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

On the corners it is a simple miter with splines. I really work at matching the grain at the corners, very important to me for them to match.


----------



## Larry DK (Jun 3, 2012)

HELP!!!!! I am trying to make different shapes of serving trays, the interior is no issue but to get about a half inch lip to the outside is a bugger, dont want to bandsaw the outside shape, would like to create a pattern to use my router....any ideas?


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Very well crafted, Jerry. I like the colour combinations, and it looks like everything fits together very precisely.


----------



## LukeV (Apr 14, 2014)

xplorx4 said:


> On the corners it is a simple miter with splines. I really work at matching the grain at the corners, very important to me for them to match.


"_Simple miter with splines_": There is absolutely nothing simple about those miters, they are beautifully done!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

It looks fantastic. I bet your friend was delighted with it Jerry.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*jewelry box*

Hi Jerry, here are a couple jewelry boxes that I just made of my wife's niece for her wedding coming up. I don't feel they are in the same league with yours. They are made of cherry and tiger maple. The hinge is a wooden dowel that I made from the board that is used for the back and top so they match. The box joints are 3/16" and 1/2". Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Man those are fantastic I could learn from you how did you do the lettering? Love the hinges, I really like to see natural finish on contrasting colors. Very well done, I'm sure she will love them.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jerry--beautiful box!! 

Thanks for the resaw tip for continuous corners, makes perfect sense. I've been able to do a pretty fair job on continuous grain, but that 4th corner always bugs me. Now i have a fix.
earl


----------



## KomputerMan (Mar 3, 2014)

Always a big fan of finely crafted heirloom types of objects. Your jewelry box fits the bill... IMHO of course.  #NiceWork



xplorx4 said:


> I just finished this Jewelry Box for a friend. It is Brazilian Cherry and curly maple. This is my first try at so much interior detail.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jerry that is a level of skill I'll never be able to match . Very beautiful craftsmenship there , and I'm impressed how you got the hinges countersunk so well . That would be the toughest part for me


----------



## brainman (Jan 19, 2013)

That is really nice! That's the kind of work I hope to be able to do.


----------



## Messy (Oct 27, 2014)

Jerry, your craftsmanship is so above my pay grade!


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

kywoodchopper said:


> Hi Jerry, here are a couple jewelry boxes that I just made of my wife's niece for her wedding coming up. I don't feel they are in the same league with yours. They are made of cherry and tiger maple. The hinge is a wooden dowel that I made from the board that is used for the back and top so they match. The box joints are 3/16" and 1/2". Malcolm / Kentucky USA


This is very nice work. Way above my level of work. Can you show some details of how you did the hinge?


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome job, Jerry. Anyone receiving this should really love it!! If not ship it to me! lol
keep up the good work! You're an inspiration!


----------



## Woodeni (Oct 17, 2014)

*We've all got to start somewhere!*

These are no where near the same quality but were some of my first serious efforts at box making. The small boxes are in cherry which I processed myself from a log. The jewelry box, in recycled beech, I made for my daughter - I asked her recently if she would like a bigger/better one and she replied no way would she part with this one! I am currently making 10 rustic boxes in spalted beech (again processed from a log that had lain in a friends garden for many years) for the table floral displays at her wedding in the new year.
It's a nice feeling when someone values an item you make for them.
I've made a few bandsaw boxes - using the router to round over the edges - but the amount of sanding required can be a bit overwhelming. I also make some turned boxes but there is no router content to those.
I find it encouraging to see other peoples work - it provides inspiration, admiration, wonder (how did they do that?), and - occasionally - envy!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Woodeni said:


> These are no where near the same quality but were some of my first serious efforts at box making. The small boxes are in cherry which I processed myself from a log. The jewelry box, in recycled beech, I made for my daughter - I asked her recently if she would like a bigger/better one and she replied no way would she part with this one! I am currently making 10 rustic boxes in spalted beech (again processed from a log that had lain in a friends garden for many years) for the table floral displays at her wedding in the new year.
> It's a nice feeling when someone values an item you make for them.
> I've made a few bandsaw boxes - using the router to round over the edges - but the amount of sanding required can be a bit overwhelming. I also make some turned boxes but there is no router content to those.
> I find it encouraging to see other peoples work - it provides inspiration, admiration, wonder (how did they do that?), and - occasionally - envy!


Your boxes are great I notice the finish and your attention to detail there. I really like and admire your band saw boxes I have yet to try one but will in the near future very good work. 

To all who have given such gracious comments thank you and I would encourage all of you to press for your very best, I built my first box about 4 years ago and if I can do it anyone can.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Very well done,Jerry,
I like the way you matched the grain around the corners. and the spline mitered corners of the box. You even dadoed and mitered the interior joints , very nice. Those humidor hinges are not easy to set,and they really set off the exquisite appearance of the box. It is a piece of fine woodworking.

Good job,

Herb


----------

